# Preamplificador para linea



## granfenix (Feb 27, 2007)

Hola a todos! Llevo mucho tiempo buscando un diseño de un preamplificador de la máxima calidad posible para line-out (200-300mv) que funcione a 12V y tenga una salida de 1-2V. 

He buscado por todos lados pero todo lo que encuentro es para micrófono. No se si me podríais ayudar a encontrar algo, pero os lo agradecería un monton.


----------



## ceroTHD_ (Feb 27, 2007)

Hola, fijate si te gusta el pre del thread "Ampli para bajo con SFX...." Lo tengo andando con muy buenos resultados, nada de ruido.

Pero.... aca viene el truco: esta diseñado para un bajo (es decir frecuencias de corte 15-3KHz) y utiliza 2 OPAMP (de 2 cada uno) q salen US$15 cada uno.


----------



## granfenix (Feb 27, 2007)

tiene que dar calidad, pero lo necesito para todo el margen de frecuencias. Creo que voy a buscar primero uno que salga baratito para probar y si me gusta el resultado, hago uno mejor.


----------



## darni (Abr 2, 2011)

Buen dia amigos, cordial saludo, estoy tratando de ensamblar un pre-amplificador stereo bastante sencillo pero no lo consigo, que sea pequeño con solo con altos, bajos y volume, voltaje +12, 0, -12.
por lo anterior les agradezco de antemano.
PDTA.
Me gustaria escribirle al Ing. TUPOLEV, para preguntarle algunas cosas sobre su pre de mic que es excelente.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Abr 2, 2011)

No sé si lo podrás conseguir, pero con este operacional y un par de resistencias, tenés lo que querés:
http://www.national.com/pf/LM/LME49990.html#Overview


----------

